# Cardboard Nuc Boxes



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I started out with the corrugated cardboard for picking up swarms and making splits. They are a good and inexpensive way to go. However, even the waxed ones will not hold up to weather very long. It is best to cover them with some rain protection, AND the bees will chew through them. I don't leave the bees in them more than a week or so, just long enough to get situated and then move them into a wood box.

I have since gone to the Styrofoam nucs with great success, I have overwintered in them also with good results. They are more expensive and not varmint proof, but I like them.

I have also tried the plastic nuc boxes and really hated them. I do give them credit for durability, but you have to use a lot of tape on them to keep their shape. I have had one in a tree for over two years. I haven't caught anything in it but it still looks good.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't buy the cardboard nuc boxes from Brushy Mountain. I bought about 30 of them for selling nucs in... They aren't waxed (which they did tell me about).

They are more difficult to assemble than the Mann Lake cardboard nucs.

The Brushy nucs have these handholds that are completely open all the way to the frames. The pics I saw did not show this. When I called about how I was supposed to close this off (I thought I had assembled wrong) they told me that I would have to buy some hardward cloth or screen and glue or staple it in place to keep the bees in the nuc.

Those are the only ventilation holes. Mann Lake has some holes punched in their nucs to provide ventilation (albeit I think they could have used more.)

I bought the nucs from Brushy with the free shipping deal because the shipping for those things is expensive. I wish I had paid the extra and bought from Mann Lake.

After Brushy told me I would have to purchase additional material to make the nucs bee tight I told them I was unsatisfied with the description I had read in their catalog. It never mentioned that there were large gaping hand holds on either end of the nuc boxes that needed to be screened over. Brushy said They said... they were sorry I was unsatisfied and that I could return the product. I said ok... so you will pay the shipping? And they said NO... You pay the shipping. The shipping is approx 50% of the cost of the nucs to my location.

I decided to just keep them due to the fact that it would cost me too much to ship them back and chalk it up to a lesson learned. 

I was VERY happy with the other items received from Brushy Mountain and will order from them again! 

I guess spending around $2000 with a company doesn't help you much when you are dissatisfied with the quality of a specific product! Of course I did get around 800lbs worth of products shipped free!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I went in with some other guys to buy some from Mann Lake to sell splits this spring. I'm very satisfied so far, but of course I haven't used them yet. If you order a bunch like we did (200nsomething), they come truck shipment, and is that waxed cardboard heavy! It still seems to be well worth the price though for the convenience of not having to have people bring boxes and move the bees to their box.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> I went in with some other guys to buy some from Mann Lake to sell splits this spring. I'm very satisfied so far, but of course I haven't used them yet. If you order a bunch like we did (200nsomething), they come truck shipment, and is that waxed cardboard heavy! It still seems to be well worth the price though for the convenience of not having to have people bring boxes and move the bees to their box.


I just build it into the price if they can't bring me their boxes ahead of time.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't remember where I got mine. Seems like they were called MDA. They do have screen with them for the ends and the hand hold still had the flap to close if you wanted to. The entrance was like the hand hold, it could be closed as well. They take five wooden frames or four PC at an angle.

For climbing up a ladder to retrieve a swarm, they were great.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I don't remember where I got mine. Seems like they were called MDA. They do have screen with them for the ends and the hand hold still had the flap to close if you wanted to. The entrance was like the hand hold, it could be closed as well. They take five wooden frames or four PC at an angle.
> 
> For climbing up a ladder to retrieve a swarm, they were great.


http://www.mdasplitter.com/ordering.htm


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...so i was curious what the shipping would be for just 1 of the $3.95 boxes i listed above. i couldn't tell from their website where the company is....but the total worked out to $3.95 for the nuc box, and $145.00 for shipping!

deknow


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I use these cardboard boxes only for the customers of my nucs that come from far, so they dont have to return any box. 
For regular use I would recommend regular nuc boxes. Try Beeline in PA or Pegjam in NY. 
They are more money than the cardboard box but everything else is better.

Gilman


----------



## russbee (Mar 6, 2007)

I've used all 3 types. The Poly Nuc's have worked the best.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

If using MannLake's cardboard nuc boxes, make sure you tell the customer to provide enough ventilation, or the bees will cook in one. Especially if you are putting alot of them in a confinded space, such as a minivan.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

bleta12 said:


> I use these cardboard boxes only for the customers of my nucs that come from far, so they dont have to return any box.
> For regular use I would recommend regular nuc boxes. Try Beeline in PA or Pegjam in NY.
> They are more money than the cardboard box but everything else is better.
> 
> Gilman


We will be setting up a production woodshop to produce wooden nuc boxes and full size 10 frame, and 8 frame boxes. Should be ready to start selling some next fall.


----------

